# Leaking Cowl



## sirquixote (Feb 29, 2016)

Please help! Wife's 03 Murano had standing water in the passenger front floorboard, it's smelled musty for weeks but we just thought our daughter dropped a mcnugget under the seat or something. Anyway, when I started pulling the carpet up, the underpadding was soaked all the way around! So I pulled all the carpet out and currently just have the front seat in to drive it. Left all carpet out, went through a car wash and a small trickle came down the firewall where the passenger's right foot would be. So I took it home and got the wife out there with a hose while I laid on my back looking up under the dash. I see where it's coming in under the dash, almost in the very corner of where the metal meets at the base of the windshield. Is there something under the cowl that can get clogged to cause this backup? I'd like to check for clogs before replacing the windshield...


----------

